# One big problem



## abdelilah (Sep 10, 2011)

I updated my mesmerize to 2.3.4.

I did have wifi problems, so i started searching on the internet for solutions.

After many "solutions" my phone doesnot start normally anymore.

I am seeing only
(in blue)
Android System recovery (3e)
Enter: OK key

etc...

e:can't mount ...
e:can't open
e: unkown volume for path

ETc..

this is my first android phone.

How to make my phone work again?

By the way.. i live in the netherlands, so the phone is only working over wifi

etc..


----------



## abdelilah (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know how.. but i fixed my phone...

Now i have 2.2.1

but still no wifi connection.

it fails.


----------



## canaanp (Jul 8, 2011)

You may need a new ROM. You can pick a stock ROM or one of the custom ROMs. This link is for stock ROM, there is rooted and non-rooted I think in the same thread...

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3922-Samsung-Mesmerize-USCC-Official-Gingerbread-Stock-ROM-EH09

You will also need ODIN program for your PC, it will load the ROM to your phone. ODIN is the last download link in this thread...

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?155-ODIN-Mesmerize-Stock-Mesmerize-files-for-Odin-2.1-and-2.2.1

Follow directions there for using ODIN in that second thread and you should be good to go.


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

I would also run the RFS formatter. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35882768/rfs_formatter.zip It will make sure you don't have any corrupt files. THIS WILL WIPE THE PHONE. You will have to reflash the ROM after.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

sounds like you messed up your partitions you need the whole thing re-partitioned with odin


----------

